# A little bit of Somali love..... <3



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

I haven't posted on here for a while so I thought it was time for a bit of an update starting with a bit of Somali love!

We had a brilliant how year in 2014 with her last kitten class in January to being made up to Imperial Grand Premier at the Supreme in November, stormed the title classes and gained each title in straight shows <3

She will be 2 in April, and here she is....our little Mina.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

She is absolutely stunning. Love the ladder pic and the side profile pic. What a beauty. X


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh yeah Mina is an exceptionally pretty girl :biggrin: Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

She knows she is a pretty girl though.....full of attitude!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful :001_wub: and obviously cheeky too - love the picture of her in the fridge :devil:


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

She is stunning!  If you don't mind me asking what is her prefix?


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Shes a very pretty girl, both cats are stunning. I love the one of her in the fridge best, what was she after? 

Jasper jumps in the fridge to lick the cellophane on the lettuce...I have a saddo plastic licker!!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

alixtaylor said:


> She is stunning!  If you don't mind me asking what is her prefix?


She is a Brizlincoat Somali


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

A beautiful girl, and those of Di's breeding that I have met have been lovely characters too .

We don't have a Somali at the moment, we lost our boy last Jan and have a rescue tabby now, but we have had Somali's since our first girl in 1984. Seems strange without one now.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Vixxen said:


> She is a Brizlincoat Somali


Ahh, Di looks like a fantastic breeder, I can never find much on her website though! Hoping to eventually add a Somali to our little family.  We have any Abyssinian at the moment and he is just the best character.

Planning to head along to the Somali Cat Show in March and meet some breeders who's kittens I've been stalking online!  I've only seen a few colours at Supreme and our local shows so am looking forward to seeing a few more and really getting to know the breed.


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm going to the Somali Cat Club show too - can't wait to get a fix of Somali's.:smile5:

Its a small club and the show is very friendly. The refreshments are super too.

Last year I had not long lost our lovely boy Bruno who was of Alison Lyall's breeding (Leoncini), and I ended up crying on several shoulders there (including hers). Should be a bit more composed this year, I hope.

You will enjoy the day, I am sure.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

alixtaylor said:


> Ahh, Di looks like a fantastic breeder, I can never find much on her website though! Hoping to eventually add a Somali to our little family.  We have any Abyssinian at the moment and he is just the best character.
> 
> Planning to head along to the Somali Cat Show in March and meet some breeders who's kittens I've been stalking online!  I've only seen a few colours at Supreme and our local shows so am looking forward to seeing a few more and really getting to know the breed.


Di breeds fantastic cats, as does Emma (Emanan prefix) you will meet cats bred by both of them at the club show


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Reets said:


> I'm going to the Somali Cat Club show too - can't wait to get a fix of Somali's.:smile5:
> 
> Its a small club and the show is very friendly. The refreshments are super too.
> 
> ...





Vixxen said:


> Di breeds fantastic cats, as does Emma (Emanan prefix) you will meet cats bred by both of them at the club show


Really looking forward to it! Just need to book my train tickets.  I think I've researched into all the UK breeders now so am excited to see their kitties in real life and put some faces to the names!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

alixtaylor said:


> Really looking forward to it! Just need to book my train tickets.  I think I've researched into all the UK breeders now so am excited to see their kitties in real life and put some faces to the names!


There aren't that many breeders here, but the ones listed on the Somali club website are a good starting point and kittens for sale by them are always advertised on there too


----------

